
 Ex-Googler Elliot Schrage to manage Facebook developer platform - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/11/facebooks-executive-musical-chairs-ex-googler-elliot-schrage-to-manage-its-developer-platform/
======
neilk
Wow. I've heard that people are a bit more despondent at FB. This could
certainly explain why. Their high valuation has attracted politicians. I'm not
sure if Schrage did anything special at Google -- he landed into a PR job for
one the most beloved brands on the planet -- and then he jumped ship for FB.

They say this was part of what killed Netscape.

